# Cost of Room for Rent in the Western Cape?



## grizfb75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there,

Physio looking to move to SA. I am looking to obtain some information on rooms for rent in the Western Cape. From looking at some online postings I am able to find rates from R1200-2000 per mo. Does that seem about right? Is this on the cheap end or the expensive end of things?

Also, does anyone know of any good online classifieds for finding room/flat share rentals.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## grizfb75 (Nov 19, 2009)

*I am an idiot*

I made a mistake of comparing the rent costs of ZAR to USD straight a cross. Seems much more reasonable to me now 

However if anyone could help me find any good online classifieds for finding rentals i.e. craigslist etc that would be great.

Eric




grizfb75 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Physio looking to move to SA. I am looking to obtain some information on rooms for rent in the Western Cape. From looking at some online postings I am able to find rates from R1200-2000 per mo. Does that seem about right? Is this on the cheap end or the expensive end of things?
> 
> ...


----------



## dinko (Nov 30, 2009)

I cant post links but do a search for gumtree Cape Town, it is our version of craigslist, R1200 - 2000 is on the cheap end of accommodation in Cape Town


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Look in the local classifieds*

Hello

I think you should try looking in the classifieds (some of them are online) in the local newspapers (Cape Times, Cape Argus etc).

Something else to consider is staying at a bed and breakfast place for a few weeks and while there looking aggressively for a more permanent room.

There are furnished flats (apartments) but they are not cheap if you earn the local salary.
A lot of older folk advertise rooms in their house after their children leave.

Good Luck.


----------

